# Looking for someone in Barcelona who can help with finding an apartment



## Tjarb (Mar 30, 2009)

We have been trying to find a reasonable and affordable apartment in Barcelona with very little success. I am talking to an agency and looking on Craigslist and LoQuo. 

Am I expecting too much? I am looking for a 2 bedroom furnished apartment that I can lease for 2 months while I look for a long term leasable place. I want to pay no more than 850 euros a month for something around 75m2 minimum.

What are the average realistic prices of a 2 bedroom furnished apartment? 

If someone that is moving to Tucson, Arizona USA I have a wonderful 2 bedroom town home approx 1200 sf for rent or swap ($1500 a month)

Any help or a guide to someone that can help would be great. Thank you to those who have tried to offer suggestions but nothing has come together yet.

Thank you,
Ted


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know Barcelona, altho it is known for being very expensive. You are looking in the holiday season, and I think they can ask for the sort of figure you're looking at for a week on short term holiday lets etc. 

So maybe your timing isnt too good???

Other than that I guess its a matter of continuing to search, maybe changing your criteria slightly?? Have you tried looking at local to Barcelona newpapers on line?? Maybe the private route would be cheaper??

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Barcelona is brimming with rentals. It has a huge rental market. That said (a) the property prices /rental prices there are expensive and (b) you are arriving at the beginning of the summer season. I have already given you a contact but you can always Google accommodation + Barcelona and you will get literally thousands of hits. In addition TimeOut style magazines abound and as Jojo says they all have online editions as do the local newspapers. 

If you are looking central and quality I would be expecting to pay 1000/1200 euros for something I would be happy in for 2/3 months.


----------



## Tjarb (Mar 30, 2009)

*Thank you...*

I have been looking everywhere I can think of and it looks like the safest and best deal is with an agency my Realtor real turned me on to. I just can get over paying an agency fee equal to month months rent for a place for only two to three months.. It would be the same for a long term rental too.

I will let you know how things turn out.

Ted


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tjarb said:


> I have been looking everywhere I can think of and it looks like the safest and best deal is with an agency my Realtor real turned me on to. I just can get over paying an agency fee equal to month months rent for a place for only two to three months.. It would be the same for a long term rental too.
> 
> I will let you know how things turn out.
> 
> Ted



Its a hard life hun! these agents have to make money somehow. You could try and find one that takes a percentage of the monthly rent??? There are plenty out there

I hope you do find something tho, Let us know!!!

Jo xx


----------



## jeremyaskew (Feb 25, 2009)

Ted
My wife and I faced similar problems. We contacted over 30 different agencies and in the end went with Aspasios. We originally took a fuly furnished place for 2 months and then another for 6 months. Their service is top quality and their prices keen (they will do a deal so don't be put off by the prices on the website). If you want to contact them ask to speak to Ezequiel or Adriana and say that Jeremy Askew in LoftD (they'll understand) put you on to them. I cannot recommend them highly enough.
Regards
Jeremy


----------

